# iPhone - current Apple Canada status



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I have this direct from Apple Canada today:

Apple currently has NO release date or partner for the iPhone in Canada.

While Apple has publicly said they have plans for Europe and Japan for the iPhone, they currently have NO plans for the iPhone in Canada.

As of June 8, 2007.


----------



## ShotNiCam (May 23, 2007)

This would be a bummer.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

Maybe AT&T will come to Canada! Since they arent a rogers parter anymore!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Sonnofa. Stupid Frigging Rogers.

They're the *only* ones that can carry it in Canada. (or FIDO, but they OWN FIDO. :S )

I'm just hoping that the iPhone sells like Gangbusters in the US meaning Rogers will take notice and will hopefully jump up and start selling it in Canada ASAP.


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

Even if that's the case, I'm sure it'll make its way into Canada one way or another. There are a lot of GSM phones that aren't sold by Rogers but people bring over from Europe/Asia/US after unlocking it. Just a matter of time...

The major thing that would worry me is the warranty...


----------



## speed300km (Feb 4, 2005)

*The Key is the support from the network provider.*

the phone is garbage without network support...

for Rogers?...... huh.. how the heck are we suppose to use google map when the phone data rate is @ 0.05/Kb.... 
2 months ago I stacked up... wooping 1.8 Mb of data using WAP one night.. Rogers wanted $90 from me... (I called the customer service, slam them in the face, they gave me $50 credit.. I had to make a few more additional phone call to get my remaining $40 back.) mind you that if you subscribe in advance, the data rate is only $5 for the first 2Mb.. yes... seriously 20x the price without monthly plan..
SCAM... SCAM... 
Anybody want proof can see a copy of my bill.tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I get 10MB for $5 now...


----------



## lewdvig (Nov 20, 2003)

I want one, but I can live with Sony Ericssons for now.

The iPhone would be a good fit on Fido I think. But it is too high profile so Rogers will want it as a flagship product. 

They will probably roll out the 2nd gen version with 3g data.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice! You just stole $90 from Rogers. How is this different from walking out of a store without paying for something? Oh, you didn't know it would cost $90; simple, don't look at pricetags before you shoplift.

Like the person above, I'm also on the $5/10MB plan; when I signed up that gave me unlimited video calling for 3 years (I don't have a Rogers video phone, but might one day).

As for the "straight from Apple" line, guytoronto: if it isn't from a Vice-President or above, as you know Apple NEVER pre-announces this stuff, and neither does Rogers. Until it's a done deal, we aren't going to hear about it.




speed300km said:


> the phone is garbage without network support...
> 
> for Rogers?...... huh.. how the heck are we suppose to use google map when the phone data rate is @ 0.05/Kb....
> 2 months ago I stacked up... wooping 1.8 Mb of data using WAP one night.. Rogers wanted $90 from me... (I called the customer service, slam them in the face, they gave me $50 credit.. I had to make a few more additional phone call to get my remaining $40 back.) mind you that if you subscribe in advance, the data rate is only $5 for the first 2Mb.. yes... seriously 20x the price without monthly plan..
> ...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> I have this direct from Apple Canada today:
> As of June 8, 2007.


"direct from Apple"..???? Exactly what does this mean? A message from the CEO? Or a few words from a phone-drone on Apple Canada's 1-800 number?

Credentials, please.


----------



## MixedDrink (May 13, 2007)

* W/e*

Honestly, who cares? Within 3 weeks of the iPhone's release in the US, unlocked iPhone's are going to be available on tigerdirect.ca. 
Besides, rogers knows there shiz, they know how to get money from you.
They are most likely begging Apple to supply them with the phones.
Hopefully apple will be nice and supply them some iPhones :heybaby: 

iPhone WILL be in Canada, and it WILL be soon. I can guarantee it.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

It's simply amazing that Apple Canada doesn't respect its devotees enough to actually give us something to chew on. Like "we're coming" "we're working on it" etc. All this waiting and guessing is a pain in the ass.


----------



## triplezoom (Sep 23, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> I have this direct from Apple Canada today:
> 
> Apple currently has NO release date or partner for the iPhone in Canada.
> 
> ...


That means nothing though. I would be very surprised if Apple is not already in talks with Rogers to supply Canada with the iPhone by the end of the year. This is mutually beneficial. Apple gains access to a reasonably big market, and Rogers gets to offer an exclusive much-hyped product.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*F'IN Rogers*

I wanted the SideKick3 so badly and at the last minute Rogers pulled the plug on the fido device because they were losing money with unlimited $20 Data plan, bunch of greedy ****s , i really hope AT&T or TMobile or both come to Canada so there is a real choice of GSM Network, because CDMA phones are worthless and have no value after you buy them.

I plan on going to NewYork and getting 2 iPhones one for me and one for E-bay and Cingular/The New AT&T will unlock it whether or not your on a contract with them as they do with all of their phones if the customer chooses to request it and since it's been made law to give the customer that option they have no choice.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> As for the "straight from Apple" line, guytoronto: if it isn't from a Vice-President or above, as you know Apple NEVER pre-announces this stuff, and neither does Rogers. Until it's a done deal, we aren't going to hear about it.


Really?

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2007/01/09iphone.html


> Phone will be available in the US in June 2007, Europe in late 2007, and Asia in 2008





rgray said:


> "direct from Apple"..???? Exactly what does this mean? A message from the CEO? Or a few words from a phone-drone on Apple Canada's 1-800 number?
> 
> Credentials, please.


Direct from Apple means someone who works at Apple, and knows what the current situation is, and would know if there were plans in the works for Canada. Credentials? Ya, that'll happen.



triplezoom said:


> That means nothing though. I would be very surprised if Apple is not already in talks with Rogers to supply Canada with the iPhone by the end of the year.


Be surprised, because according to my source, there are currently no plans or negotiations going on at this time. This could change tomorrow, but my speculation based on the info sent my way is that Apple is focusing on the big markets, and Canada just isn't a big market right now (compared to Europe and Asia)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Cuzz323 said:


> AT&T will unlock it whether or not your on a contract with them as they do with all of their phones if the customer chooses to request it and since it's been made law to give the customer that option they have no choice.


Is there a charge to unlock it?

I imagine Apple and AT&T are working on someway to keep people locked to AT&T for at least a few years.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

i never asked if there is a charged but your only locked in on paper, they don't care if the phone is unlocked they just care that you are paying them a fee every month for 2 years and worse case scenario you can pay your way out of a contract. 

my ebay auction is starting @ 1899.99 US lol and if no one buys i'll have two phones hahaha


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macrumors article on the changes made to the contract requirements in the TV ads.


----------



## Akai (Sep 27, 2003)

Lets be honest, nobody here really knows for sure IF anf WHEN the iPhone will be coming to canada. Thats up the the Canadian Carriers and Apple... for now we sit on the side lines and wait.

Also lets not lay blame on Rogers OR Apple, if you don't know the details of the deal or the conversation going on how is it right for us to judge either of them? How do you know its not Apple saying we dont have the supply right now, were focusing on ________ rather than Canada... lets be honest Canada has strict regulations and red tape when it comes to cellphones thanks to the CRTC, also media, etc. It wouldnt be the first time Apple invested somewhere else first.. remember the iTunes music store? So lets not blame either company untill someone actually comes out and says "The deal isnt happening this is why"

As for those of you who are saying lets get AT&T up here, aint gonna happen. No US carriers are allowed into Canada unless they start up an independant completely Canadian office... and there isnt the market for them to invest billions on new networks right now up here. Their only hope of doing that would be renting the towers in Canada off a carrier.... and the only network which rents its towers is the CDMA bell/Telus network.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

Apple would make so much more money if they didn't make any deal with carriers and just sold the GSM hardware , I'm no one has ever had to sign up for a two year internet contract when buying an iMAC , and visual voice mail does not have to be service dependent, it can be built in, they make certain things service Dependant to make more money. 

and who need 3g when Wifi is everywhere ? and usually if you're in a place were there is no wifi most likely you wouldn't find a 3g service tower either.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple would make no money off the iPhone if the specific data plan it requires wasn't available. Or the plan would require unreasonable components. That said, I'd buy one to run off wifi and GSM and suck through my data plan when necessary--if of course it was sold unlocked or it was unlockable. Heck, I have enough pretty things (plus a Newton) on shelves and in boxes, what's another? 

Here's hoping the dropping of the minimum 2-year reference in their advertising means it will be sold off-plan, but that's not likely. But for business purposes 3G would be great although 2.5G isn't shabby.



Cuzz323 said:


> Apple would make so much more money if they didn't make any deal with carriers and just sold the GSM hardware , I'm no one has ever had to sign up for a two year internet contract when buying an iMAC , and visual voice mail does not have to be service dependent, it can be built in, they make certain things service Dependant to make more money.
> 
> and who need 3g when Wifi is everywhere ? and usually if you're in a place were there is no wifi most likely you wouldn't find a 3g service tower either.


----------



## Grumps (Feb 24, 2007)

*My response from Rogers*

In your recent email, you have informed us that you wish to inquire 
about the Apple iPhone.

Description
On Tuesday, January 9, 2007, Apple announced the unveiling of their new 
iPhone, a combination mobile phone/digital music player/camera.

Availability
" The iPhone will first be introduced in North America
" Cingular is the only wireless carrier to launch the iPhone in the 
United States 
" Rogers is actively working with Apple to launch the iPhone in Canada 
as soon as possible and will be the exclusive provider of the iPhone in 
Canada 
" Apple is planning to introduce the iPhone in Europe (Q4 2007) and Asia
(2008) 
" Please be advised that Rogers will be offering the iPhone exclusively 
in Canada 
" Launch date and pricing for Canada are not yet available 
" Other Canadian wireless carriers will not launch the iPhone; Rogers 
will be the only Canadian wireless carrier to offer the iPhone


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Cuzz323 said:


> Apple would make so much more money if they didn't make any deal with carriers and just sold the GSM hardware


Carriers control the network - so unless Apple is going for a hostile takeover of _________ carrier they *have* to make a deal



> and visual voice mail does not have to be service dependent, it can be built in,


And how the hell are you going to do that?



> and who need 3g when Wifi is everywhere ? and usually if you're in a place were there is no wifi most likely you wouldn't find a 3g service tower either.


Agreed, plus there is significant misuse of the term "3G"


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Neither Rogers nor any of the other cell phone providers have ever pre-announced phones coming to their service. There was absolutely no indication that the Treo 680 was coming to Rogers but 3 weeks after its US release with Cingular, Rogers releases the Treo 680. I'm pretty sure Rogers is working behind closed doors to get the iPhone working on their network and out on the market as soon as they can.


----------



## stinand (Jan 15, 2001)

Wow so much passion over a product yet to be tried and tested.. Basic marketing dictates that you supply the biggest markets first, which is not Canada. Right now they can't make the units quick enough, hard to supply something that you don't have .

Relax it will get here I hardly think that Apple is going to boycott Canada, and I know Rogers will turn down the chance to make some more $$$


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Current Apple Canada status - not here yet.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

Script Kiddie said:


> Carriers control the network - so unless Apple is going for a hostile takeover of _________ carrier they *have* to make a deal


Yes Carriers control the networks but they don't control the hardware , remember the Nokia ENGAGE lol suppose to be game system plus cell phone , well the versions that rogers sold where locked to rogers , the the Version EB Games sold were not locked because they didn't sell cellular services so you could buy the GSM Network compliant device and then buy a sim card for what ever network you choose to use it with, cell phone companies make deals with Networks so they don't have to sell the phones directly and have a guaranteed stream of income, 

in the case of the iPhone there is no need for that they will sell like hot cakes and Apple could of just sell the phone them unlocked by them selfs and said (you choose the GSM Network you want to use) but i think they also want to cash in on monthly service Fees, which as greedy as Rogers is, i think Apple will have a hard time getting that done.





Script Kiddie said:


> And how the hell are you going to do that?


it's simple !, remember when there was no voice mail and you answering machine took all the messages on your home phone and you had a solid copy of all of your messages? same concept, there was also one Ericsson phone before the merger that recorded your missed calls on your cell phone the problem was 6 years ago storage capacity sucked.

Visual voice mail does not have to be service dependent it could just be a stand alone application in the phone, you could set your phone that after 3 rings your phone answers the call and plays the built in voice mail greeting and records it to the on board memory, then shows you a visual display of of all the messages.

WHY HAS IT NOT BEEN DONE ? because no network would buy large amounts of any phone that took away from its revenue, they charge about 5-7 bucks for voicemail , i don't see why they would give it away.

but with the new iphone hopefully someone writes and app that can do that.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cuzz, there are lots of smartphones and other phones that have can voicemail built in. It sucks a lot of memory, but they have a lot of memory. To write that there are no current cell phones that have this capability is to be about 10 years behind.

I believe that Rogers did not sell the n-gage, fido did. And EB Games did. And they were all locked to fido. I know because I unlocked a bunch of them, all to use on Rogers.

Apple has no more reason to sell the iPhone unlocked than Rogers does. I hope they do, in a few weeks, in the U.S., and then here soon enough after. But I'm not holding my breath. Apple benefits from all the Rogers data plans sold also, not directly, but since they will sell more iPhones if they are already configured. Most people don't know how to download settings for specific networks, they just want their phones to work. The iPhones that Rogers sells will work with their network, out of the box, or they won't sell them, since technical support is just too expensive.

We'll wait here while you figure out which smartphones have voice mail built in so you don't have to spend another $5-7 per month. I'd help you out, but I never installed those applications on mine; enhanced voice mail is free with a corporate plan. Those 'corporate bastards' sure know how to give a lot of stuff away, despite what some people think...


----------



## canadianaudioguy (Feb 16, 2006)

How hard would it be to unlock and iPhone. I will go buy one for the US if I can get it unlocked and have it work on Fido or Rogers.

Can it be done, How hard, how much and where.

I need one so bad.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

qustion?
has the iphone pass for use in canada yet with the CRTC? 
(i think it's the CRTC?)


----------



## canadianaudioguy (Feb 16, 2006)

The CRTC does need to approve it, it just needs to be compliant which I am sure is not a problem.

I think is all boils down to Apple signing an exclusive arrangement


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

canadianaudioguy said:


> The CRTC does need to approve it, it just needs to be compliant which I am sure is not a problem.
> 
> I think is all boils down to Apple signing an exclusive arrangement


A few people have now said this. Can someone show me that the CRTC actually "approves" cell phones for sale in Canada? I suspect that they don't, but am willing to be educated.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Well that depends,

Will the CRTC want to charge a TAX for the usage of a storage device on the iPhone?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

canadianaudioguy said:


> How hard would it be to unlock and iPhone. I will go buy one for the US if I can get it unlocked and have it work on Fido or Rogers.
> 
> Can it be done, How hard, how much and where.
> 
> I need one so bad.


Nobody knows. If anyone tells you they can unlock an iPhone, at the moment, they are lying.



crawford said:


> A few people have now said this. Can someone show me that the CRTC actually "approves" cell phones for sale in Canada? I suspect that they don't, but am willing to be educated.


Nearly there. "Industry Canada" approves cell phones for use in Canada.

It's Your Health - Safety and Safe Use of Cellular Phones

Department of Industry



> Industry Canada licences radiocommunication equipment, approves where cell phone base stations are located, and conducts compliance assessments on both cell phones and base stations. This department has adopted Safety Code 6 in the licencing of radiocommunication equipment and facilities. Steps have been taken to ensure that all cell phones in Canada meet the exposure limits published in Safety Code 6.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Could have posted this here... http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/53056-unlocking-phones.html

I suspect that by "unlocking" a phone you are updating the firmware or a file on a phone. I would think that at this time, nobody knows how to unlock it as they have likely not seen this phone, of course. Perhaps all phones use the same locking mechanism...who knows...


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

Everything Apple has on the market becomes available here in Canada. CRTC has no reason to say no to the iPhone being marketed over here.

What I'd like to know is why everyone says that Rogers/Fido are the only ones that can/will carry the iPhone? Personally, the only company I don't see getting it is Bell. I know that Telus is doing their damndest to get rights to market the iPhone (the fact that I work for them helps).

From what I can see, Rogers and Telus will probably end up carrying it (once whatever red-tape involved is cleared). Rogers might share with Fido. If Bell gets it I'll be very surprised.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

The reason we are saying that only Rogers will carry it as they are currently the only ones that can use it. Rogers is the only Canadian carrier to use GSM phones.

So....are you saying Telus is trying to make the switch to GSM or that they are trying to get Apple to make a non-GSM phone...the latter will happen the day Apple let's you install Mac OS X on a pc...

Fill us in on what you've heard....


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

I believe Rogers/FIDO are the only major GSM carriers in Canada and at least the 1.0 iPhone is GSM based.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> The reason we are saying that only Rogers will carry it as they are currently the only ones that can use it. Rogers is the only Canadian carrier to use GSM phones.
> 
> So....are you saying Telus is trying to make the switch to GSM or that they are trying to get Apple to make a non-GSM phone...the latter will happen the day Apple let's you install Mac OS X on a pc...
> 
> Fill us in on what you've heard....


Correct with one exception: eventually Apple will want to sell the iPhone in Japan, and GSM is not a viable option there. But to preclude speculation that Japanese WDMA or CDMA will work in Canada or the U.S. or anywhere else: it won't.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

While I know that Telus has been flirting with the idea of utilizing GSM to expand their network; HowEver states the better point: "eventually Apple will want to sell the iPhone in Japan, and GSM is not a viable option there. But to preclude speculation that Japanese WDMA or CDMA will work in Canada or the U.S. or anywhere else: it won't."

Apple will do whatever it takes to get and maintain a foothold in the international market. And if that means making an iPhone for WDMA/CDMA using companies/countries, I don't see them passing up the opportunity to make a few more million dollars with the most revolutionary multimedia communications device ever.


----------



## cloudniner (Oct 21, 2006)

*iPhone*

I really hope that Bell doesn't get the iPhone. I am sooo sick of Bell, Sympatico, et all trying to shove 'MSN' and 'Hotmail' down my elderly Mac users throats, I swore I would never have anything to do with them again. 

Let's block the password so they have to phone us so that we can tell them they have no choice but to use MSN and/or Hotmail. I wish I had the time and money to go after them. SCAM!!! I bet someone in some far off land get a commission for each non-tech user they sign up! 

Whew glad I got that off my chest. I can sleep now....

Go for it Rogers!


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

the woman we sold our car to a couple of weeks ago works as an account manager at bell. While she was working out the car sale she was in between meetings and training sessions for Bell's new GSM blackberry coming out later this summer or fall. I guess this means that Bell and GSM are not an impossiblity (and I guess the same might hold true for telus) and therefore the iPhone isn't an automatic lock for Rogers/Fido only.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I really don't see Telus or Bell replacing every cell tower's technology they own in Canada, or adding GSM alongside their current service on all of those towers. Not remotely feasible.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I'm just saying what I know. There are ways, whether it be Apple making iPhones that are usable on networks other than GSM (otherwise, how are they going to market it in Japan like they plan to), or cellular service providers adding GSM towers to their network.

There's always been a way to introduce various technologies and services around the world. Do you honestly believe that Apple won't figure that out (as if they haven't already)?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sirius74 said:


> Well, I'm just saying what I know. There are ways, whether it be Apple making iPhones that are usable on networks other than GSM (otherwise, how are they going to market it in Japan like they plan to), or cellular service providers adding GSM towers to their network.
> 
> There's always been a way to introduce various technologies and services around the world. Do you honestly believe that Apple won't figure that out (as if they haven't already)?


That's exactly what I said:



HowEver said:


> Correct with one exception: eventually Apple will want to sell the iPhone in Japan, and GSM is not a viable option there. But to preclude speculation that Japanese WDMA or CDMA will work in Canada or the U.S. or anywhere else: it won't.


I just meant that the WDMA etc. iPhone that might be sold in Japan will NOT work in Canada.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

I am agreeing with you. lol I'm merely stating a point as to how the other cellular service providers (other than Rogers/Fido) can sell the iPhone.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

I don't think apple will design a CDMA version of the iPhone for North America anytime soon, because if they were going to do that why would they sign all these exclusive deals ?remember the first exclusive deal apple did with Cingular was with with the Motorola Rokr that had iTunes and all the Motorola phones that used iTunes where exclusively available from Cingular then steve released the 1st Nano and everyone forgot about the ROKr 

but one thing i do know is that since 2003 some Bell mobility cell phones did use sim cards but that does not make them GSM , because even Telus's MIKE Network phones uses SIM cards but that is also not GSM.

GSM is the best because the portability of the phone makes it much more valuable for years to come a used RAZr from bell will never be worth as much as a used Razr from rogers, if someone sells you their bell or telus phone and their account still owes money that phone is useless to you, and if you lose a telus phone you can't just buy a new sim card and put it in your back up phone and just activate the new sim.

GSM Networks are the best over all and Rogers has a monopoly over it all , i really hope Vodaphone ,T-mobile and AT&T bring their money over here and start up a new network and kill Rogers with low low prices.

for the most part there will be no CDMA iphones for about 5 years in north america which will force anyone who loves Apple products to the superior network anyways, because the iPhone right now is really for all the early adapters and people who love apple products , they don't really care about the critics as the same with the iPOD


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*The Globe & Mail : Why you can't buy Apple's new phone*

Posted SOME OTHER Current info here on this topic a little while back 

but it Seems to have disappeared & 

I surely haven't the Patience to Search for it again for Hours or to email argue vs Flame somebosy if it was deleted...

globeandmail.com: Why you can't buy Apple's new phone

have Speakers on but becareful of Volume level

Canada Forums - Topix

Editor 8 min after it was released


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

gmug said:


> have Speakers on but becareful of Volume level
> 
> Canada Forums - Topix
> 
> Editor 8 min after it was released


Sorry the Speaker Noise was the Toronto Star stupid advertizing Pop Up Advert FYI


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*Opportuntunity for you to Comment to the World at Globe & Mail*

via
globeandmail.com: Why you can't buy Apple's new phone - Comments

You may have to register with them 1st

I'll wait for some of You to Write there before I maybe Condemn a Few People/Companies


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*While trying to Post this Info got this Database Error 3 times etc*

Database error

The database has encountered a problem.

Please try the following:

* Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
* Open the www.ehmac.ca home page, then try to open another page.
* Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.ehmac.ca forum technical staff have been notified of the error, 

though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*LinkBacks (Trackbacks, Pingbacks and Refbacks) to this story*

Sorry I don't Know everything so I'll leave it up to more Knowledgeable members here to add appropriate LinkBacks (Trackbacks, Pingbacks and Refbacks) as I've apparently Posted unappropriately placed Info here before...


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm also one of those looking to get an iPhone the second it is released. This is a sad sad situation with Apple and Rogers. 

woohoo, post number 69!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gmug, my post went missing also, no idea why.

Here is the comment I found strange on the Globe and Mail site:



Globe comment said:


> Volunteer Community from Coast to Coast, Canada writes: Who's in charge at Apple Canada?
> And why would it be a secret ?
> See Comments from One of the Largest Volunteer Apple Clubs in Canada
> http://www.ehmac.ca/
> ...


Now why would a link to my old thread get posted? It's hardly a condemnation of Apple as an "unfriendly" company in Canada.

The use of caps in the last sentence is telling, though. You, gmug?


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

globeandmail.com: Why you can't buy Apple's new phone


> A likely supplier in Canada, Rogers Communications Inc. [RCI.B-T], recently admitted little was happening on that front.
> 
> "The truth is we aren't very far with Apple," Bill Linton, Rogers' chief financial officer, told a conference last month. "They're concentrating on this launch and the U.S., and when they decide to turn their mind to other markets, we'll be in line."


Didn't I say this a couple of weeks ago?


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*This is from Rogers*

Dear ,

Thank you for taking the time to write to us, we appreciate your use of 
online customer service. 

In your recent email, you have inquired about the IPhone.

Rogers will be carrying the Iphone. We are unable to provide a launch 
date for this product. Please refer to Rogers.com periodically for 
product updates. We apologize for any inconvenience.

We appreciate your continuing patronage. Please contact us at your 
convenience if you have any further inquiries.

For future reference with respect to this e-mail, please quote reference
number 

Regards,
Yves C.
Rogers Online Customer Service
Rogers.com


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

So, who's up for a road trip across the border on June 29?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

King Chung Huang said:


> So, who's up for a road trip across the border on June 29?


Do you know how much AT&T will be charging you monthly thereafter? Plus roaming fees?


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Do you know how much AT&T will be charging you monthly thereafter? Plus roaming fees?


I'm holding irrational hope that the lack of mention on the 2-year plan requirements in the latest press material means it'll be possible to get an iPhone without an at&t noose. Of course, that's just about as likely as a SDK for native iPhone applications right now.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

It sounds like it'll be about a year from US release date until we can hope to see it marketed on Canadian shores. :-( 

Ah well, by then I'll know if I can afford the iPhone and we'll definitely know who's going to invest in it or if it's going to be a Rogers exclusive. *shrug*


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

King Chung Huang said:


> I'm holding irrational hope that the lack of mention on the 2-year plan requirements in the latest press material means it'll be possible to get an iPhone without an at&t noose. Of course, that's just about as likely as a SDK for native iPhone applications right now.


Even if that were the case, wouldn't you have to unlock the phone in order to use it on Rogers' network? I don't know a lot about this, so could be wrong...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes, the phone would have to be unlocked.

The sad news is that AT&T could potentially force you into a contract. It is dirty, but they have rights to it, so could argue that because they are the only seller, then, it can only be used on our network so; "would you like fries with that?", er, I mean, "Would you like to sign up a for 3,5 or 7 years contract?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Contracts are either 2 or 3 years.

No one knows yet if the iPhone will be unlockable.

No other Canadian carrier can offer it. For one thing, it's GSM only. More importantly, Apple wants the iPhone's features to 'work' and that means working with the local network/carrier. So even if you can unlock it, which seems unlikely, that phone will not work without specific settings. Unless you really want a $600 touchscreen iPod.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, a $600 iPod that will work for data-only on WiFi.

Examples of things that won't work: "visual voicemail": not going to happen without significant support from Rogers.

Surfing the net on GPRS/EDGE without transcoding servers will make it slower.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

HowEver...you forgot 1 year 80); and missed my joke. Perhaps it was a bad joke...

I called AT&T. The lady told me I would either have to call the Apple store or go to a corporate store to purchase one as they were doing it on the 1-800 #. It is possible that she is confused.

In other news, Sony Erriccsons must be unlocked with special software and hardware. It could be possible that Apple requires the same. The same that would not yet have been built as no-one has seen it yet...

Unlock Your Sony Ericsson Cellphone


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Why do so many people want the iPhone unlocked?

Do you want to see dooms day in Cupertino for the new iPhone?

Imagine if Apple were to allow the iPhone to be unlocked, and because the phone functions, E-mail, SMS etc... rely heavily on the Network carrier, you would have a bunch of pissing whining children all over the internet bad mouthing the iPhone because this and that didn't work as advertised.

We know that the iPhone is coming to Canada, lets allow for the US launch to happen, let the 1st generation guinea pigs test it out and see how it all pans out in the months to come. By the time it is released here in Canada, Rogers will have seen what works and doesn't work so well in the US and perhaps be more prepared for the Canadian launch. After all, we are more tech savvy up here in Canada compared to the average US state.

Unlocking phone = bad PR from public


----------



## snowmen (Jan 20, 2006)

MacGYVER said:


> Why do so many people want the iPhone unlocked?


Because, then if I travel to Europe, if I travel to Asia, I can use the SIM card there! I have two cellphone number in Asia... I don't want to pay ridiculous Rogers international call everytime I use a phone in Asia...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

If the phone is locked, then we are unable to use it in Canada at this time. In order to use it on a Rogers network it must be unlocked. Locking means that it is locked to a particular carrier; in this point AT&T in the U.S.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow I got quoted:

iWant an iPhone and iWant it Now!

Does that mean that Mr. Jobs will send me one early? Does this qualify me for celebrity status? (laughing)


----------



## smileyface210 (Jun 19, 2007)

*my latest findings*

Ok, so i did a lot of calling around apple and at&t roday and here is what i have been told. Apple corporate relations representative told me that if the iphone were to be unlockable, which he "assumes" would be the case, he believes that apple would be the one providing the unlock instructions. he also stated that apple is in the process of training and educating reps for a dedicated iphone support and information line, which will open as soon as the iphone is sold. he has seen the training first hand. btw, this is apple US. not canada. so after a lot of prying, i didn't get a lot of information out of him, because he admitted, he is keeping informed on everything iphone, and there really is not much info out there on his end. he even said he has not had a hands on demo yet, but has his sim card ready and waiting for one. 

so after learning that there is a possibility of the phone being unlockable so that i can buy one and use it up here on rogers, i called at&t (very difficult to get an actual person on the phone) and spoke with a rep there. i asked about unlocking the iphone. she said, very difinitively and informed-sounding, that you CANNOT unlock the iphone, even for international travel use. i informed her that the FCC made it law that phones must be unlockable, and she told me to talk to apple about that. 

so thats the best i could do without pestering them any more. but from the info i could get out of everyone i talked to, there are no negotiations taking place as of now regarding a release in canada, and no information at all regarding when we might see it up here. 

i think the only way you could possibly get your hands on one in canada at the US launch date is to have a US address, get at&t service registered to that address, and use a north american minutes package to roam up here. 

god i want an iphone....


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> If the phone is locked, then we are unable to use it in Canada at this time. In order to use it on a Rogers network it must be unlocked. Locking means that it is locked to a particular carrier; in this point AT&T in the U.S.


Completely untrue.
You can buy one in Buffalo with a Cingular SIM and roam onto Rogers network.
Of course your bill will be hundreds per month... :lmao:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

... is there a smart-a** emoticon?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

How about a fuzzy emoticon?

AT&T ("the new Cingular"--gag) might only sell you an iPhone in Buffalo if you have a US billing address and/or a US-based credit card.

If you can manage that, then roam to your heart's (if not your wallet's) content in Canada.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Could we also not buy it from Apple.com? Then attmpt the fun of trying to unlock? I woulnd't see why not; unless Apple declares they would not ship to Canada.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Well, I've been wondering what it would be like to buy an iPhone and sign up for a US data package. I think we'll have to wait and see what the plans for the iPhone will be like, but it might be worth a shot.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

wtl said:


> Well, I've been wondering what it would be like to buy an iPhone and sign up for a US data package. I think we'll have to wait and see what the plans for the iPhone will be like, but it might be worth a shot.


What would it be like if you could buy it and use it here?

All prices USD.

$500 or $600 phone plus taxes.

Monthly account $20 to $30.

Data package, my guess is $25 plus, per month, with unknown caps.

Minimum 2 year contract.

Likely unlockable iPhone.

Roaming rates now are $4 per month plus $0.60 per minute...

(Likely a great product, though. But unless it's unlocked or unlockable, I can wait for the Rogers version.)


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Could we also not buy it from Apple.com? Then attmpt the fun of trying to unlock? I woulnd't see why not; unless Apple declares they would not ship to Canada.


Apple.com doesn't ship to Canada. The apple.com and apple.ca online stores have different pricing and slightly different inventory just like the US and Canada iTunes stores carry different things. Them's the rules. You'll have to drive to the US or have someone there buy it for you and then ship it up if you want to brave the world of unlocking.

My bet is that unless you're already a 'pro' at unlocking phones, this isn't the one to start out with.


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Sometime in early July, we'll start seeing the first in-depth reviews (other than the "I-just-got-it-out-of-the-box-and-turned-it-on" style reviews).

We'll know then. This link may be of some interest:
Canada Worse than 3rd World Countries when it comes to Mobile Data Access - hence my thinking about getting a US data plan. To use it here, I'd just get Bell to add a forwarding number feature to my line and send calls to the iPhone when I'm out of the house.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

That's just painful. I'm with Telus and the rate comparison is still sickening. Canadian companies are gonna have to either drop their rates to compete/match with the international market or at least come up with some seriously sweet plans! XX)


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Sirius74 said:


> Canadian companies are gonna have to either drop their rates to compete/match with the international market or at least come up with some seriously sweet plans! XX)


Why?


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

The iPhone is basically a handheld computer that also happens to be a phone. Checking your email, using something like MapQuest and whatever other uses one can think of that they'd use it for amasses MB/month.

I would hope that those willing to dish out $500 for this device are going to put it to it's full use and not just as an MP3 player, organizer, and phone. You can do that with a thousand other cell phones just as well for much less.

I don't know if anyone on here is disgustingly rich, but I'm not. While I would love to get the iPhone and use it to its fullest; by doing so, I would easily end up using 500MB or more in use of the applications and data transfer in a month.

Even with Telus ($375 for 500MB of Data Transfer in a month using the graph), that's ridiculously steep for most people. Therefore, if we go on the assumption that Rogers will end up getting the iPhone when it does come to Canada, it will be a total bust. Not enough people will be willing to: 1) Pay $500+ for a cell phone/PDA (basically) and 2) They'll be even less willing to pay such disgusting rates; which makes the purchase of such a device with so many uses a waste of money. I pray there are not people out there daft enough to want it just because it's Apple.

Don't get me wrong, I love Apple! And I am an Apple user 'til the day I die! However, from a market - consumer standpoint, Canada's big boys on the cellular block are the "slow kids in the class"; and that is what I fear is going to keep Apple's iPhone from being a success here.

If the US, UK, Australia, NZ, etc...have figured out that customers want a multi-use phone and are willing to pay as long as rates are fair, shouldn't Canada get their heads out of their asses and realize the same thing?

But, that's just my opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Sirius74,

You are making the classic mistake of judging what the market will buy and bear based on your personal situation.



> While I would love to get the iPhone and use it to its fullest; by doing so, I would easily end up using 500MB or more in use of the applications and data transfer in a month.


No you wouldn't. The EDGE network is pathetically slow, and most users will end up looking for Wi-Fi hot zones for any real traffic.



> Not enough people will be willing Pay $500+ for a cell phone/PDA (basically)


You are hugely in error here. People paid $500+ for the original 5GB iPod. People pay outrageous prices for the latest blackberries and cell phones.



> They'll be even less willing to pay such disgusting rates; which makes the purchase of such a device with so many uses a waste of money.


Then why do people use blackberries, smart phones, and cellular notebook adapters all the time?



> If the US, UK, Australia, NZ, etc...have figured out that customers want a multi-use phone and are willing to pay as long as rates are fair, shouldn't Canada get their heads out of their asses and realize the same thing?


Markets dictate pricing of services. If people are still buying, why lower the price? It's Marketing 101.



> But, that's just my opinion. I could be wrong.


I'm sure once the iPhone hits the Canadian market, you will see that you are.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cell wireless data is very compressed. As an example, I ran a Symbian phone with an unlimited data plan for 3 months and approached at most 50MB per month. Opera Mini is built for cell data compression, and it is likely that the iPhone using Safari is going to handle data transmission in a similar way.

That said, no, unless the data plan is exceptional, you aren't going to want to be surfing all day via the iPhone unless you're on wifi. But it's not yet known what kinds of data and voice plans Rogers is going to offer with the iPhone--it isn't even known what kinds of plans AT&T is going to offer with the US iPhone.






Sirius74 said:


> The iPhone is basically a handheld computer that also happens to be a phone. Checking your email, using something like MapQuest and whatever other uses one can think of that they'd use it for amasses MB/month.
> 
> I would hope that those willing to dish out $500 for this device are going to put it to it's full use and not just as an MP3 player, organizer, and phone. You can do that with a thousand other cell phones just as well for much less.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*Huh ?*



HowEver said:


> Contracts are either 2 or 3 years.
> 
> No one knows yet if the iPhone will be unlockable.
> 
> No other Canadian carrier can offer it. For one thing, it's GSM only. More importantly, Apple wants the iPhone's features to 'work' and that means working with the local network/carrier. So even if you can unlock it, which seems unlikely, that phone will not work without specific settings. Unless you really want a $600 touchscreen iPod.



what makes you think iphone won't be unlockable ? no cell phone is made with a subsidy lock in them,when ATT&T get the phones they are programmed with the ATT&T subsidy lock, like every other service network who has phones, and in the US
aslong as you have an activeaccount with the company you can ask for it to be 
unlocked for free the difference is in Canadathey can also unlock it for you but rogers/fido/telus/Bell will charge you $200 to unlock your phone that you bought from them

and the only time you would need specific setting in a cell phone for a specific network is for internet use with their data plans, the iphone is GSM mobile phone as long as the subsidy lock code is removed any sim card will work for you to send and receive phone calls and Text messages.

and if you have ever bought a wireless air card from rogers there is no subsidy lock on them which lets you use any sim card you want.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

guytoronto said:


> Sirius74,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure once the iPhone hits the Canadian market, you will see that you are.


Doubtful, but, :yawn: whatever.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Cuzz323 said:


> what makes you think iphone won't be unlockable ? no cell phone is made with a subsidy lock in them,when ATT&T get the phones they are programmed with the ATT&T subsidy lock, like every other service network who has phones, and in the US
> aslong as you have an activeaccount with the company you can ask for it to be
> unlocked for free the difference is in Canadathey can also unlock it for you but rogers/fido/telus/Bell will charge you $200 to unlock your phone that you bought from them


You turned "no one knows" into "won't be."

Telus and Bell will unlock your phone? Really? For that matter Rogers doesn't usually do this also. They might, if they are so inclined, _sell_ you the unlock code for some phones (now $250), but they are really not in the unlocking business, and the rep. you call will likely decline.



Cuzz323 said:


> and the only time you would need specific setting in a cell phone for a specific network is for internet use with their data plans, the iphone is GSM mobile phone as long as the subsidy lock code is removed any sim card will work for you to send and receive phone calls and Text messages.


If you're buying a cell phone for only those reasons, you don't need an iPhone. If you want the cool stuff that Apple is promising, you'll want all the special settings.

I'm expecting that Steve can see you coming, when it comes to unlocking. Good luck.


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

You know what we will both KNOW in 7 days from now either way I will have an iPhone while the rest you look at youtube videos of me and others unboxing em,this feels so sweet it's like when i got the PS3 all over again :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: 
can't wait !

I hope most Canadians are cheapskates and i'm the only one that comes back to Canada with an iPhone, I'll be famous lol read the headlines ''22 year old Executive Producer Only Person In Canada With 2 iPhones'' lol i should hire a publicist lol

I'll be putting the second iPhone that I purchase on Ebay.ca for pick up only in Toronto for anyone that has the CASH.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Boring and boorish concurrently - that's quite the accomplishment. Congratulations! Lol and all that.


----------



## Sirius74 (Jun 10, 2005)

Meh. *shrugs* In the end, it doesn't matter much to me for a few reasons:

1) I owe Rogers a lot of money and it's not currently in my budget to pay them off yet.

2) It's gonna be a while until the iPhone is sold over here from the looks of things.

3) I never buy a high end product right out of the starting gate (read: in its first year on the North American selling floor). I always wait to see what bugs will be found, fixed, and the price to go down a bit after the initial rush/demand dies down. 

I definitely don't see the logic of buying a $500 phone and then paying an extra $200+ to "unlock it". Why not just wait for it to come to Canada and save yourself the money?  Ah well, that's other people's prerogative. They've got their reasons. *shrugs again*


----------



## itaca (May 12, 2005)

*Number Portability*

I think that the iPhone will be unlock since in many Countries the law forces the operators to allow people to switch between carriers without losing the number. (at least in Europe)
I do remember a case with 3 that had locke sim in their phones and they had to unlock them.

Marco


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

For fun today, while I was out running errands, I stopped in the Bell Centre in in the mall near by to see what would happen if I started asking about the iPhone.

The young woman I was talking with said she hadn't heard much about it, and didn't think it would be a very big deal - it is, just a phone, afterall, and then proceeded to show me the phone that Bell considers to be equal to the iPhone: LG FusicTM.

Next week, I'll try Rogers and see what happens. ;-)


----------



## Billionairess (Jul 15, 2003)

Cuzz323 said:


> what makes you think iphone won't be unlockable ? no cell phone is made with a subsidy lock in them,when ATT&T get the phones they are programmed with the ATT&T subsidy lock, like every other service network who has phones, and in the US
> aslong as you have an activeaccount with the company you can ask for it to be
> unlocked for free the difference is in Canadathey can also unlock it for you but rogers/fido/telus/Bell will charge you $200 to unlock your phone that you bought from them
> 
> ...


All of the versions of the sidekick (or hiptop in Canada) are only useable on the provider they were originally designed for. Even if you could get one unlocked, it would only work on a different provider as a phone and for text messaging. None of the internet, email, or other data services work with anything other than the original provider (except when roaming). However, this is due to all of the data being distributed through Danger, Inc.'s servers and that the device is contracted to the provider and then to the user. It does seem unlikely that Apple would restrict the iPhone like this, being that the sidekick/hiptop's seem to be the only devices in North America with this restriction.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

wtl said:


> For fun today, while I was out running errands, I stopped in the Bell Centre in in the mall near by to see what would happen if I started asking about the iPhone.
> 
> The young woman I was talking with said she hadn't heard much about it, and didn't think it would be a very big deal - it is, just a phone, afterall, and then proceeded to show me the phone that Bell considers to be equal to the iPhone: LG FusicTM.
> 
> Next week, I'll try Rogers and see what happens. ;-)


How about Telus?

I tried your link and got this (using Safari 3 beta on Mac):


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

Forgive me if I'm not technical enough, but what prevents you from just taking the iphone to those kiosks at Pacific Mall which seem to unlock every phone in the universe and getting going (at least as a phone) with Fido or Telus?


----------



## Cuzz323 (May 3, 2007)

*Ummm*

Fido yes , Telus no chance different Network type, and they (@ pacific mall)would first have to get an iphone,then HACK it or develop hardware that will hack it and clear the subsidy lock and there is a chance that your phone might not work again. it's a chance some people have taken with the sidekick3 , but i rather get the official unlock code from the carrier.


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

The bottom line now seems to be that activating the iPhone on any carrier other than AT&T, or even buying it just for the iPod features will be difficult if not impossible, particularly in the short term.

Apple's round of announcements today seem to indicate that the iPhone will require activation, via iTunes, with a selection of a two-year contract, credit check, and AT&T pricing plan, before it will work _at all_. 

In the very least, this means you won't be able to sync any content to it without activating it (which makes it pretty useless if you can't put anything on it), and at worst it may not even initialize at all, or be stuck in some form of demo mode until it's been activated.

The activation process also requires a U.S. Social Security Number (SSN) to be entered for the credit check, thereby precluding anybody from even hooking it up on an AT&T account and using it in Canada, unless you happen to be a U.S. citizen/resident with an SSN. You _might_ be able to call AT&T and work out an arrangement with them directly, but they would still need to be able to run a credit check on you, and you'd be locked into a two-year plan with roaming rates that would render the device virtually unusable in Canada (unless you're wealthy enough that you don't mind paying $50/MB for data and $2/min for voice).

While somebody may eventually figure out how to hack this, I suspect that's it's not going to be nearly as simple as the average "phone unlock" process that most vendors are now able to do. Keep in mind that most phone unlocking is based on two thing.... The fact that most manufacturers use the same standard for all of their models, and the fact that most cell phone manufacturers build their phones to be activated on a much wider variety of carriers.

The iPhone really is the first phone that has been designed from the ground up to work only with a carrier that is tightly integrated with the phone's manufacturer. RIM was the only other carrier that came close to that, and fortunately has not had a vested interested in restricting the technology to that level (although they certainly could have done this as well).


----------



## scharlton (Mar 3, 2005)

*not too bad*



jhollington said:


> The activation process also requires a U.S. Social Security Number (SSN) to be entered for the credit check, thereby precluding anybody from even hooking it up on an AT&T account and using it in Canada, unless you happen to be a U.S. citizen/resident with an SSN.


Getting an SSN just requires a U.S. address; you don't need to be a citizen or even a permanent resident. I worked on contract a few times in the U.S. and still have one.



jhollington said:


> You _might_ be able to call AT&T and work out an arrangement with them directly, but they would still need to be able to run a credit check on you, and you'd be locked into a two-year plan with roaming rates that would render the device virtually unusable in Canada (unless you're wealthy enough that you don't mind paying $50/MB for data and $2/min for voice).


I intend to do this; the rates you're quoting are an exaggeration.

AT&T roaming plans are 59 cents/minute voice in Canada, and with international data roaming plans you can get 20 MB or 100 MB in Canada for $45 or $110 per month respectively, with $0.005/kb overage (around $5/MB).

In my line of work I spend around $350-700/month with Rogers with my BlackBerry plan between Long Distance and U.S. Voice & Data Roaming. I'm not getting rid of Rogers & will still use it at times, but I'll use my iPhone for data and some voice. I figure it'll be around 20% more expensive than what I'm paying now as the amount I save on U.S. roaming will offset the added Canadian roaming. I get to expense the majority of the bill too, so that helps matters


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, to be fair, I'm used to rates that are the other way around.... Rogers rates for roaming in the U.S. actually _are_ that high.

I used to travel to the U.S. quite a bit on business, and therefore back in the day did in fact have a U.S. wireless account (with Sprint at that particular time), so I know basically what you're talking about. Of course, in those days, the U.S.->Canada rates were _also_ that high.

Further, activation for a non-U.S. resident isn't _impossible_, even without an SSN. It will probably just require calling AT&T up directly to setup an account. The iPhone activation process does appear to provide for a "pre-approved code" to be entered, which will presumably bypass the automated online credit check for anybody with special arrangements with AT&T.

The new rates are much more encouraging, and may in fact make this a slightly more practical option. Still, it's considerably more expensive than using a Canadian-based carrier for somebody who plans to regularly use their cell phone, particularly for voice, and is a far cry from the normal rate plans in the U.S. with unlimited data and bundled minutes.


----------



## xman4227 (Jul 3, 2007)

*iPhone in Canada....very cool but not iCheap*

Hey,

I went to San Fran this weekend and got an iPhone. I don't have an SSN but I do have a mailbox down in San Fran that looks like a suite. So I went ahead and had them switch over my Verizon number to the new AT&T. 

After a few hiccups with activation and voice mail set up I was up and running. Now in Canada, I'm roaming on the Rogers network. I can make and receive calls but God knows what I'm being charged right now per minute. I'm trying to get them to add the AT&T Canada to my current plan but in order to do that they want me to send them 2 forms of ID (some kind of utility bill from my US address and a passport (which can be Canadian apparently)). BTW...forget about an unlocked iPhone....there's no place to extract or pop in a SIM card.....its sealed up tighter than a knats arse. Only way to activate it is through itunes and AT&T. No one will be using a Rogers SIM in this baby....

So its working, its cool but its super expensive at this point. Verizon had a way better Canada plan but this is the price you pay to have the much sought after iPhone in Canada. Here's the costs so far:

Bought the phone $599 plus tax
Deposit (no SSN) $500
rate plan $100 per month (900 minutes)
--------------------------------
approx $1200+ US out of the gate

Not including any roaming or data charges........

Yes I'm probably the only guy living in Calgary right now with a working iPhone
so is that worth it...maybe. I just had to have the phone and I'm willing to pay for it. I work in the US a lot and when I start working down there again it'll really be worth it. All I can say is that this phone better get me laid soon 

Thanks AT&T for making it such a pain in the ass for Canadians to own this world changing device! If they were smart they'd make it way easier.......

Mike


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, you*r* remark about the SIM card makes the rest of your post appear completely unreliable. Or perhaps somebody needs to buy you a paperclip.

HowardForums: Your Mobile Phone Community & Resource - The Definitive iPhone SIM Card Test - Will Answer All Your SIM Questions

_Edit: you = your._



xman4227 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I went to San Fran this weekend and got an iPhone. I don't have an SSN but I do have a mailbox down in San Fran that looks like a suite. So I went ahead and had them switch over my Verizon number to the new AT&T.
> 
> ...


----------



## xman4227 (Jul 3, 2007)

okay so I was wrong about the sealed up part......I'm glad I was wrong. I wasn't wrong (currently) about using Rogers sim cards or activating the phone through other means.....

Thanks for the correction.....coulda done without the smartass tone though 

I hope someone figures out a work around. And I'll take you up on that paperclip....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thank you for your light-hearted answer. I'll trade you the paperclip for the phone anytime...

I do think it's ironic that they chose a paperclip-accessible SIM card port. Paperclips have a long and useful history of removing writable and other media from Apple computers and devices.

The only thing paperclips are useful for on PCs is inciting 'hatred' (cf. the dancing paperclip cartoon in Microsoft Word, Excel, etc.).





xman4227 said:


> okay so I was wrong about the sealed up part......I'm glad I was wrong. I wasn't wrong (currently) about using Rogers sim cards or activating the phone through other means.....
> 
> Thanks for the correction.....coulda done without the smartass tone though
> 
> I hope someone figures out a work around. And I'll take you up on that paperclip....


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

xman4227 said:


> Yes I'm probably the only guy living in Calgary right now with a working iPhone
> so is that worth it...maybe. I just had to have the phone and I'm willing to pay for it. I work in the US a lot and when I start working down there again it'll really be worth it. All I can say is that this phone better get me laid soon


Damn, beaten to the punch! Is it too late to still be in the first 10 Calgarians with an iPhone?


----------



## jhollington (Jan 29, 2007)

HowEver said:


> I do think it's ironic that they chose a paperclip-accessible SIM card port. Paperclips have a long and useful history of removing writable and other media from Apple computers and devices.


Actually, I was struck by the fact that it's a similar procedure as the one used to remove the battery compartment in an Apple Remote....


----------

